# قديسة الحالات المستحيلة والميؤوس منها



## بنت الملك22 (19 يناير 2008)

صلاة فعالة فى الحالات الصعبة الميئوس منها​ايتها القديسة ريتا المجيدة و القديرة انظرى الى نفسى الحائرة التى طالبة المعونة و كلها رجاء فى استجابة طلبها

و نظرا لعدم استحقاقى و معاصى الماضية لا اجرؤ على الرجاء فى استجابة الله لصلواتى لذا اشعر بحاجتى الى وسيطة قديرة  اخترتك ايتها القديسة ريتا باعتبارك لا مثيل لك شفيعة الحالات المستحيلة و الميئوس منها      

ايتها القديسة العزيزة تولى امرى و اشفعى لى لدى الله حتى احصل على النعمة التى احتاج اليها و ارغب فيها و هى 

  ( اطلب النعمة التى انت فى احتياج اليها):94::94:......



لا تردينى خائبا و اذا كان لدى ما يحول دون حصولى على هذة النعمة ساعدينى على ازالة هذا المانع و اغمرى صلاتى باستحقاقاتك و قدميها لعريسك السماوى مشفوعة بصلاتك فيقبلها يسوع الذى خدمتيه بامانة و احسست بالامه فلا يمكن ان يرد لها او يرفضها فكلى ثقة بك و امل بقلب مطمئن ان انال بواستطتك تحقيق رغباتى 

ايتها القديسة ريتا العزيزة لا تضعفى ثقتى و رجائى فيك و لا تردينى خائبا بل اشفعى لى لدى الله حتى يستجيب طلبى فاخبر الجميع بطيبة قلبك و قدرة شفاعتك .



و انت يا قلب يسوع المعبود الذى يشفق دائما على كل ما تقاسيه البشرية من بؤس مهما كان ضئيلا تحنن على و امنحنى النعمة التى اتمناها دون الالتفات الى ضعفى و عدم استحقاقى لتلك النعمة التى تزكيها خادمتك الامينة القديسة ريتا.

و بحق الامانة التى لبت بها القديسة ريتا نداء النعمة الالهية و بحق جميع المواهب التى غمرت بها نفسها و بحق كل ما قاسته فى حياتها كزوجة و ام و باعتبارها شريكه فى الامك بحق قوة شفاعتها الخارقة التى كافاتها بها مقابل امانتها جد على يا رب بهذة النعمة التى انا فى مسيس الحاجه اليها.



و انت ايتها العذراء مريم امنا السماوية و امينة الكنوز الالهية و موزعة جميع النعم زك بقوة شفاعتك وساطة عبدتك الامينة القديسة ريتا حتى يمن الله على بالنعمة التى ارغب فى نوالها.



                                                                                                                               امي:94::94::94:ن


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قديسة الحالات المستحيلة والميؤوس منها*

ميرسى يابنت الملك على الصلاة الرائعة دى ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قديسة الحالات المستحيلة والميؤوس منها*

العفو يا مرموووووووووووووووووووووور​


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قديسة الحالات المستحيلة والميؤوس منها*

امين يارب اسمع واستجيب
ولتكن مشيئتك
بركه  شفاعتك يا قديسه ريتا​


----------



## Meriamty (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قديسة الحالات المستحيلة والميؤوس منها*



اميييييييييييين 

بركه صلاة وشفاعه القديسة ريتا تكون معنا اجمعين اميييييين 


​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قديسة الحالات المستحيلة والميؤوس منها*

امين بشفاعتها
ذراعى يخف
لان الدكاترة مش عارفيين اية اللى فية​


----------



## marem80 (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قديسة الحالات المستحيلة والميؤوس منها*

اشكرك يا بنت الملك على هذه الصلاة الرائعة.


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قديسة الحالات المستحيلة والميؤوس منها*

*





امبن امين امين 
شفعتها  تكون مع كل محتاج معونة من رب القوات شكرا ليكى بنت المللك على البركة  وربنا يتمجد فى حياتك وحيات كل من قراء الصلاة بشففعتها ينول كل معونة  وببركة شفاعة امنا العذراء ام الهنا  امين 
رجاء صلوى من اجلى لانى فى احتياج ربنا قوى الايام ده ارجوكم 
سلاك ونعمة للجميع *​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قديسة الحالات المستحيلة والميؤوس منها*

_العفو يا جماعة خالص وميرسي على تعب ردودكم_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: قديسة الحالات المستحيلة والميؤوس منها*

الله بجد صلاة رائعة ربنا يبارك حياتك 
ازكرينى ايتها الشفيعة الامينة امام 
ربنا يسوع 
امين


----------



## Nile1az (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قديسة الحالات المستحيلة والميؤوس منها*

شكرا علي هذه الصلاة الرائعة  بس يا ليت تكتبوا لنا سيرة القديسة ريتا


----------



## بنت الملك22 (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قديسة الحالات المستحيلة والميؤوس منها*

_*دة لينك سيرة حياة القديسة ريتا​*_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قديسة الحالات المستحيلة والميؤوس منها*

ادى اللينك 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=726456#post726456


----------



## رانا (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: قديسة الحالات المستحيلة والميؤوس منها*



> ايتها القديسة العزيزة تولى امرى و اشفعى لى لدى الله حتى احصل على النعمة التى احتاج اليها و ارغب فيها و هى


امين ايتها القديسه استجيبى لاجل شفاعتك وشفاعه والده الاله دائما تكون معنا 
جميل ربنا يعوضك


----------



## انطونيوس جرجس.. (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: قديسة الحالات المستحيلة والميؤوس منها*

ربنا يساعدك وجميله خالص هذه الصلاه وبجد 
اول مره اتعرف على هذه القديسه العظيمه
كونى معاها ايتها القديسه العظيمه ريتا ومعى و
اذكرينى امام عرش النعمه 
انطونيوس جرجس


----------



## cuteledia (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قديسة الحالات المستحيلة والميؤوس منها*

امــــــــــــــــين
بركة وشفاعة القديسة العظيمة ريتا تكون معنا امين
اطلبي عنا عند حبيبك واذكرينا بشفعتك
شكرا يا بنت الملك علي الصلاة.... يسوع يباركك


----------



## Raymond (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قديسة الحالات المستحيلة والميؤوس منها*

*القديسة ريتا او سانت ريتا لها معجزات خارقة كتير جدا .. انتوا لو رحتو كنيسة سانت ريتا في اسكندرية حتشوفو مسلمين اكتر من المسيحيين ... بجد يا جماعة القديسة دي قديسة كل الحوادث المعدومة الرجاء .. 

القديسة ريتا عيدها يوم 22 مايو يعني الشهر ده ... و بيتصام لها اول خميس من كل شهر .. و ده بيكون يوم سانت ريتا..

بركة سانت ريتا تكون معنا جميعا
*


----------



## yousteka (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قديسة الحالات المستحيلة والميؤوس منها*

أمين​بجد صلاة حلوة جدا تاسوني بنت الملك
ربنا يحقق لكل أنسان في الدنيا أمنياته بشفاعة القديسة ريتا وكل القديسين


----------



## جيلان (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قديسة الحالات المستحيلة والميؤوس منها*

*امين
ميرسى حبيبتى على الصلاة الرائعة*


----------



## vetaa (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قديسة الحالات المستحيلة والميؤوس منها*

*صلاه جميله بجد
وهى فعلا قديسة الامراض المستعصية
بركة شفاعتها وصلاتها تكون معانا

شكرا يا بنت الملك
*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قديسة الحالات المستحيلة والميؤوس منها*

_*العفو يا جميع اخوتى في المسيح​*_


----------

